

Tablet Wars - benit0
http://www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/digitalfoundry-tech-focus-tablet-wars?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=european-daily
Digital Foundry looks at the challenges Apple faces with the arrival of the Google Nexus 7 and Microsoft Surface.
======
quorn3000
| Microsoft has got their first

